# Quizsender 9live stellt sein Betrieb ein



## Merker45 (2 Juni 2011)

Nach 10 Jahre vertummen jetzt die Moderatoren vom Quizsender 9live, das letzte Licht ging pünktlich um 24:00 1.Juni 2011 aus. :thumbup: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Geldsammler (2 Juni 2011)

Das waren noch Zeiten damals....


----------



## mickmann66 (2 Juni 2011)

Merker45 schrieb:


> Nach 10 Jahre vertummen jetzt die Moderatoren vom Quizsender 9live, das letzte Licht ging pünktlich um 24:00 1.Juni 2011 aus. :thumbup: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:



Gott sei Dank hat das ein Ende!!!
Die Moderatoren/-innen wurden immer nerviger und der Sender entwickelte sich zum "Abzocker"!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Juni 2011)

Schnüff wie schade​


----------



## Padderson (2 Juni 2011)

Oh Gott - was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## laberrhababer (2 Juni 2011)

Hmmm, Padderson, da habe ich DIE LÖSUNG:
Guck ab jetzt einfach Astro-TV :thumbup:

Ist in ungefähr das Gleiche:
Nervige Moderatoren und blöde Angebote.


----------



## steven91 (3 Juni 2011)

und was läuft da jetzte auf dem sender


----------



## Franky70 (3 Juni 2011)

Muss dann Big Brother Jügen wieder bei Opel arbeiten?
Was machen Alida, Tina Kaiser, Anna Heesch???
Wirklich traurig...

...


----------



## Punisher (3 Juni 2011)

Rufen Sie JETZT an


----------



## Franky70 (3 Juni 2011)

Ich werde waaaahnsinnig, der HotButton muss jeden Moment zuschlagen...eine Wanne voll Geld, treffen Sie eine Leitung, wir suchen ein Tier mit drei Buchstaben, vorne u, hinten u...


----------



## halo4 (3 Juni 2011)

Jürgen und Alida werden wir wohl auf RTL2 & Co weitersehen können...


----------



## Max100 (3 Juni 2011)

Da wird sich schon ein Investor finden, der unter anderem Namen die Kiste reaktiviert


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Juni 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Muss dann Big Brother Jügen wieder bei Opel arbeiten?
> Was machen Alida, Tina Kaiser, Anna Heesch???
> Wirklich traurig...
> 
> ...


Jürgen hat wahrscheinlich schon viel mist gebaut aber so grossen mist doch nicht, der war nicht bei opel, der war bei FORD!!!


----------



## tommie3 (3 Juni 2011)

laberrhababer schrieb:


> Hmmm, Padderson, da habe ich DIE LÖSUNG:
> Guck ab jetzt einfach Astro-TV :thumbup:
> 
> Ist in ungefähr das Gleiche:
> Nervige Moderatoren und blöde Angebote.



Der Reichtumsdiamant aus echtem Glas ist doch super!
Kostet nur 90€!
Macht echt reich!Nur wen?


----------



## laberrhababer (3 Juni 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Ich werde waaaahnsinnig, der HotButton muss jeden Moment zuschlagen...eine Wanne voll , treffen Sie eine Leitung, wir suchen ein Tier mit drei Buchstaben, vorne u, hinten u...




Ich hab's, IGEL :WOW:


----------



## solefun (3 Juni 2011)

Würde ja Tina günstig zur Untermiete wohnen lassen, aber da bekommt sie wahrscheinlich doch lukrativere Angebote.


----------



## Franky70 (4 Juni 2011)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Jürgen hat wahrscheinlich schon viel mist gebaut aber so grossen mist doch nicht, der war nicht bei opel, der war bei FORD!!!


Ach so ja...
Was macht eigentlich Zlatko?


----------



## collins (4 Juni 2011)

Respekt,dass die sich so lange mit dem Mist gehalten haben...
Jetzt wird den Leuten eben bei AstroTV das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen -
irgendeinen Blöden finden die immer,der da anruft.Schade,schade,schade


----------



## Merker45 (5 Juni 2011)

Oh ja AstroTV, auf dem bin ich heute Nacht auch gestoßen. Mit dem braun gebrannten,schwuchtelichen Daniel, der gerade eine Fratze gemacht hat als würde er sich gerade in die Hose machen. 

"Die Energie in der neuen Zeit, die Macht des Diamanten der Ewigkeit, ist jetzt mit dir." *woisthierderknüppelbutton* :crazy:


----------



## vivodus (5 Juni 2011)

Das ist beruhigend. Es ließ sich nämlich vermuten, dass genügend Fernsehzuschauer jenseits der Verblödungsgrenze angesiedelt sind. Ist wohl doch nicht so. Das ist ein Sender, den niemand vermissen wird. Die Moderatoren und Moderatorinnen werden - so sie vom Zuschauer gewollt werden - sicher wieder irgendwo wieder zu sehen sein. Aber reicht deren Talent wirklich weiter, als "Dampf" zu verkaufen?


----------



## laberrhababer (5 Juni 2011)

> Aber reicht deren Talent wirklich weiter, als "Dampf" zu verkaufen?



Naja, vielleicht noch den Rest Menschenwürde ihrer selbst bei Big Brother, solange sie noch nicht da waren


----------

